# Here's a money-making idea from you folks who can sew!



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Quite often while scavenging, I come across patio furniture that's being discarded because the nylon or fabric seat slings have ripped. What with exposure to the elements, I think these slings only last a couple years, which is a real shame because some of the furniture is very nice (but useless without the slings!). 

We checked into replacing the slings on our old patio set last year, and found that it's almost impossible because most of this furniture is made in China. The wholesalers that import it frequently go out of business (esp. in today's tough retail market) or don't offer replacements even if you CAN track them down! There are no standard sizes, so the odds of finding the exact size in another line are pretty slim.

If someone had access to materials, and the know-how to fabricate custom slings, and could develop a relationship with a pool and patio store (or had another outlet for advertising their services) I suspect there could be decent money in this!

(Another route would be to scavenge discarded furniture, repair and resell it. I came across two high-end swivel chairs this morning that probably would have brought $100 each with new slings. Unfortunately, I don't sew!)


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

willowgirl, I have access to the products you are talking about and will look in to this. The material is made in China by a USA company that moved to China and is still here also. From what I understand they are the only Co that makes this material. 
I think I will look in to this.


----------

